# Knitted soap bottle apron



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I wanted to knit a soap bottle apron but couldn't find a pattern for a knitted version. So I just made one up. This is the first pattern I have written, so I would be interested to know if someone else makes one and the pattern is written correctly. 

Pattern for worsted weight cotton yarn.
Circular needles, size 7
Or Straight needles, size 7, and double pointed needles size 7.

Apron skirt (knit from bottom up)
Cast on 28 stitches.
Row 1: Knit across
Row 2: Knit across
Row 3: K2, *YO, K2T, repeat from * to last two stitches, YO, K2. (29 stitches)
Row 4: Knit across
Continue knit across until piece measures about 4 ¼ inches from cast on.
Waist decrease
Row 1: K2T 7 times, knit 1. (15 stitches)
Row 2: Knit across
Row 3: K2T 3 times, knit 3, K2T 3 times. (9 stitches)
Continue Knit across until the apron top measures about 1 ½ inches from waist. 
Row 1: K2, *YO, K2T, repeat from * across row, knit last stitch.
Row 2-4, Knit across. 
Row 5: Knit 3 stitches. Transfer those stitches to a stitch holder (or safety pin). Bind off the 3 center stitches. Transfer the last three stitches to double point or circular needles. 
Using the last three stitches, create and I-cord. Knit the 3 stitches, move the stitches to the other end of the needle. Without turning, knit the 3 stitches. 
Continue knitting the I-cord until it reaches about 3 ½ inches. 
Attach the 3 stitches of the I-cord to the 3 stitches on top of the apron using a kitcheners stitch.
Apron tie
At the waist, pick up two stitches. Knit each row until the tie measures about 9 inches.
Repeat on the other side of the apron.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Really clever, thanks for posting your pattern.

Dave


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern! I have been looking for this in knit (all I could find when I searched was crochet). I plan on putting together gift baskets with dishcloths, dish towels, a scrubbie, and a bottle of dish liquid wearing the apron.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I am glad you like it. If you make it, please let me know if the pattern is written correctly. Thanks.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I never make things like this, but now I want to try it out.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice, thank u for sharing


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

What is an I cord and Kitcheners stitch? Have crocheted a dish dress but not knitted one. Hope to make this one. Jane


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I-cord is a tube created by knitting 3-4 stitches on double pointed needles. You cast on 3-4 stitches, and slide them to the other end of the needle. You don't turn the needle. Then you knit the next row by bringing the yarn across the back of the stitches. It looks strange at first, but as you keep knitting rows like that, you see a tube develop. An alternative is to crochet a neck strap, or just knit 3-4 stitches to create a narrow strip to go around the neck of the bottle. 
Kitcheners stitch is a way to graft one end of stitches to another end of stitches. There are youtube videos for both I-Cord and Kitcheners stitch the show you how to do them much better than I can explain. I hope this helps.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

how cute - what a great idea


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

This is a darling little pattern. I have seen these made up with cloth but knitted and put over a bottle of dishwashing liquid, add a couple of dish cloths and a knitted hanging towel or two and it's the beginning of a beautiful shower or house warming gift. I just might try this one soon and if I find mistakes or make changes I'll let you know even if it's an aesthetical change rather than a necessary one. It's a darling apron. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. I have only 1 question: what size bottle of detergent bottle is shown in your posted picture? Maybe I should say: what ounces is recorded on the label?


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love it. thanks everso for sharing the pattern


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

The pattern is shown on a 25 ounce bottle of dish soap.


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

You are a doll for sharing your handy pattern!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. My mom asked me to make her an apron for her soap bottle. Now I can make her one.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Great job!!


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

what a cute idea.Never would have thought of this crafty idea .but must make one now cuz I'm loven this idea.thx DEBBIE


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

what a cute idea.Never would have thought of this crafty idea .but must make one now cuz I'm loven this idea.thx DEBBIE :thumbup:


----------



## Stormysusan (Jan 14, 2015)

ok when you ask me to knit 2 seven times and then knit one and that is suppose to end up as 15 stitches left? I do not understand
[email protected]


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

If you have 29 stitches on your needle, and you knit 2 together 7 times there should be one stitch left.


----------



## Stormysusan (Jan 14, 2015)

thanks


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

nanapam2355 said:


> Thank you so much for this pattern! I have been looking for this in knit (all I could find when I searched was crochet). I plan on putting together gift baskets with dishcloths, dish towels, a scrubbie, and a bottle of dish liquid wearing the apron.


Wondereful idea...thanks so much for sharing...


----------

